# Jellybeans? (carsickness)



## bowieandjagger (Feb 2, 2012)

Has anyone ever given their chihuaha a jellybean?

I was searching ideas to prevent car sickness and PetsMD (pet version of webmd) suggested giving them a small sugary candy prior to riding, such as a jellybean. I don't like feeding them human food unless I know for 100% certain that it is okay...anyone have experience with this?

Other thoughts about carsickness? I meant to ask at our vet checkup a couple weeks ago and it slipped my mind.  Two hour trip today, so I'm desperate!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

How old is your dog that gets carsick? I've never heard that about jellybeans, my only thought would be if you try it make sure you don't buy any with artificial sweeteners, they are toxic to dogs.
Our lab gets carsick, the only thing that works for us is skipping his meal before the trip and using a thundershirt. He still drools profusely and looks generally miserable and pathetic, but does not vomit. Ginger cookies were suggested to us but didn't work for him, our vet has given us different meds and suggested Dramamine, none of those did anything either but might work for you. Maybe call your vet and ask about something OTC like Dramamine and dosage for a little one. Good luck!


----------



## corky95621 (Apr 2, 2012)

my mom gives her dog dramamine but there are TONS of little tricks and remedies online about what to give your dog before you drive off! we havnt tried any of them yet but we will be soon! luckily my dog doesnt get car sick.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

One of rescues was "cured" by more trips in the car. She had mild car sickness and was able to get used to it. I try to keep good air circulation in my car and not too hot.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie always used to get carsick when she was a puppy. Then i bought the snoozer lookout carseat. and ever since then she never got carsick again. i think being boosted up in the carseat , being able to lookout the window has cured her


----------



## corky95621 (Apr 2, 2012)

yes being able to see out the window and being take out more often are things that help cure it as well


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey used to get car sick when she was a puppy, it didn't last long


----------

